# Cockerel stumbling



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

My cockerel is struggling to walk he lifts his feet realy high and stretches them out and when he flaps his wings he falls backwards he is not chasing the hens around anymore and is still eating drinking and when he has a poo he tips over and falls for two nights
In a row I have carried him to the coop I don't know what's wrong ???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check him over carefully, especially his ears. It could be many things but we're going to need more information about what you see and how old.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I am not sure how old he is as I was given him eh kind of just stands then he will fall been like this for 4 days


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

He's getting worse he has to lean on something to stand up


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless you can report your findings after you've examined him for anomalies there is absolutely nothing anyone can do for you. 

I asked you to check his ears and all I see is crickets. If you want help, you will have to do some of the work. We can not see what is going on, we can not assess his condition without your input.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I checked his ears they are fine how do I post videos


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then look to a possible toxin. Or Mareks. 

We don't need a video, I think most get the stumbling. A side shot showing his face is best.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok will do it in the morning as it's raining outside need anything else


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you certain mites are not involved?


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Def not mites I have cleaned the shed removed the perches disinfected the whole shed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you treat the birds?


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes with DM


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck is DM?


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Diatamateos earth it's made of dead diatoms


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DE is ineffective on a current out break. 

DE is an over hyped product that does not do all of the things advertised. Helping keep mites at bay with a dust bath? Sure. But the same results can be had using sand.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

We have sand also in a giant tub


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's good. What I've found is that sand is some of the best for keeping mites down to just about nothing. 

What is he doing now?


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Still the same he's still eating but not drinking much he's still just tips over here's the picture of his head


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He appears to be molting. Did you check that spot directly behind is wattles where it looks like the feathers are sparse?

Everything you said he's doing says something is not right with his mechanical balance. 99% of the time that involves a problem with the inner ear, mites or ear infection. The other possibilities are tumor or toxins.

Its hard to tell from the pic but I'm not seeing the sparkle and interest you normally see in their eyes when all is right with them.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I will try and get another picture


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

What do you recommend me doing with him robin i really appreciate your wisdom and help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't offer you squat since you've never really said much of anything. Different causes need different treatments or no treatment at all.

He needs a head to toe, hands on exam. You need to look for swellings, lumps, hot places, drainage paying very close attention to his head.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok thanks I will do that in the morning I will report back


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you think it could be a niacin or B12 deficiency? What kind of feed do you use?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vitamin deficiencies do not normally show the symptoms that this bird is. 

Good thought though. I still suspect it has something to do with the inner ear. The over stepping and stumbling are so symptomatic of the balance system being out of whack for some reason.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I definitely agree a problem with the inner ear is a possibility.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks I'm going to do a body check now


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Did my check didn't find any thing here's them photos robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He looks completely normal. At this point, time is the only way to approach whatever is going on with him. It might have been a toxin and as it leaves his body he'll improve. If its a tumor, there is nothing to be done.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

What should I do my hearts saying see how he does but my heads saying is he suffering


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's eating and drinking, gets around albeit with extra work, I would just take a wait and see attitude. These guys can completely surprise you when you think all is lost. 

If after several weeks you're not seeing improvement or if you see something new then make a decision then. Don't act too quickly. Its not hurting anything to see if this will pass on its own.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok I will be so upset he's my pride and joy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. There is a small possibility that the problem will make itself known and there might be a fix for it.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I will do thanks robin


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know much about problems from mold, but do you think it could be a toxin from old feed? How do you store your feed?


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

In plastic feed bins in a wooden shed


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok. It doesn't sound like a mold problem then. Check the date on your feed bag if you still have it.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

so sorry about your buddy. I hope he is better.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

He's like this today don't think he has long left <3






left


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, you need to put him up before he hurts himself. I'm still leaning on there being something balance related to his condition. 

Check his pupils, are they both the same size? 

I'm going to suggest something just for exclusionary purposes, it might not work at all. Do you have access to Prednisone? Or do you think your vet will prescribe some? Ask him/her to mix it as a suspension with molasses as the flavoring. See if he improves at all after a couple of days on that. 

Or better yet, if they will talk to you tell them you suspect his balance issues are related to an inner ear problem. Ask if there is anything that can be administered to reduce swelling. Which is sort of where I was going with the pred.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was looking some stuff up on the internet about leg problems and found this. Maybe you should give him some vitamins and see if that helps. Good luck with your boy! If you have a TSC around they sell nutri-drench (poultry vitamin)


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry forgot to attach the picture. Here it is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While excess B will not cause problems, if the explanation for what the OP is observing is accurate this is a balance issue and does not relate to leg weakness.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

It couldn't hurt anything poor fellow, maybe it's from overall general weakness and the vitamins may help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just saw you were in the UK. You have excellent veterinary care in your country, I would be getting in contact with your vet before making any decisions. Especially since you have stated you really like your guy.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I have contacted a vet and he said he has an unbalancing in the head and just to let him go in his own time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you want to try, ask him/her for the prednisone.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

He prescribed antibiotics but wasn't to happy about a cockerel being in his vet clinic I felt like hitting the vet he was talking to me like I was a child


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that's a start. If he doesn't want to do the pred or you don't want to deal with him again, try dissolving a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. If there is inflammation there that will help knock it back. Pred would have had more of an immediate impact.

Sounds like you live in a part of the country that isn't too keen on seeing chickens.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm the only one in our area and many people complain about smell and noise when in fact he never crows and they get eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its hard to kill biases, especially with the media blowing up the thing about bird flu. It drove me nuts when it was the hot topic on every newscast. About the only thing we can do is force them to learn that what they thought they knew was wrong.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

It's ridiculous they think they know everything about chickens and they know nothing supposedly my chicks aren't healthy






but they are fine apart from the cockerel rocky


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Half of them are not there I have 16 chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If its being based on what the boy is doing then that's pretty short sighted.

I can not say to the rest though. I don't enough about your flock to say. I do see that they get to free range which is always a plus.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

This is what they get












the rest of my flock are the healthiest I know my friend who lives on the other side of Durham has chickens 24 to be precise and his lay 4 eggs a day and I have 15 hens and they lay a dozen a day which tells me they are healthy all eating and drinking no worms or mites and even when they are running around they chase the wild birds away from there precious grass and straw


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As I said earlier the fact they get free range is always a good thing. 

The only reason I can't say yes or no to the rest is because of something that is going on in your country now. I have no idea how close this particular farm is to you but they are selling birds with CRD. And people that don't know better are buying them because they have such a high sale rate when all he's doing is spreading the disease around the country. Then he lies about it when approached. 

That is nothing against you. I know about your boy but his issue could happen to any of us. Obviously it has or I wouldn't know about the inner ear thing. That doesn't usually have anything to do with how they are kept. Just like us, they can pick up bugs. 

You obviously are taking care of them. But some things are out of your control.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Where is this farm at


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll see if I can find the information later. It made me so angry that this farm was spreading the disease and telling the unsuspecting that to just put them on some antibiotics to fix it. You don't fix CRD, its forever. 

But the original poster might have been just like you without a location, just UK. That covers a lot of territory. 

This is only a guess on my part but if CRD was in your flock I would think your boy would be showing signs with the stress of being so off balance.

And the incident with this farmer really highlights why strict quarantine should be utilized when bringing in new birds.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

It does I agree I always quarantine my new ones I think I have made a new friend thanks a lot robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We would like updates on his progress. I am still concerned.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

He's getting worse he's still eating but not realy walking a lot and now reverting to walking backwards and sitting down a lot here's some photos


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you please see if the vet will dispense prednisone for him? Get him to compound it in to suspension with molasses flavoring. I want to see his response to that.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok i will make an appointment


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's liable to kick and scream about this but I have a reason. I want to see if he responds quickly to it. If he doesn't then my concerns are moving toward a brain tumor. Although there can be some good rebound even if a tumor is present. The question will be, what happens after he's not on it any more?


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok thanks robin


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I asked him to prescribe it he and is keeping him in the vets it's a farm vet and he's not the same one as before and he's now in critical condition he keeps collapsing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. This really is going from bad to worse.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

I no I'm trying to spoil him he's in my house with a heat lamp and unlimited birdseed and mealworms and plenty of wood shavings my dog even cuddles up to him


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

The vet said there's nothing more they can do and just let him go on his own I love him so much












here's rocky as a little chick


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry about your rooster. I am by no means a veteran chicken keeper but I swear by B 12 & Nutri Drench. It is my go to combo when I see any signs that something is off and it hasn't failed me yet. Hope something changes for your guy.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

He has sadly passed away I will never forget him he was my little garden buddy follows me every were he was sitting on my lap luckily I have kept in contact with the owner of his sons and she has to many cockerels and I am going to pick him up tomorrow at least I still have a part of him with me I kept one of his long tail feathers and is above my bed and his son acts just like him thanks for your help robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am sorry. Its hard to lose those special ones. 

This next guy might fill a different space then this one did and provide you with years of watching him.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  I also know how hard it is losing the special ones. Good luck with your new boy! He will have a great home!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sad to hear. Broke my heart when I lost my little Danica a few months ago. Hope his son helps to dry your tears.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for your comforting words I just can't believe he's gone I'm looking at old photos of him and am crying


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It is good to hear that you are able to get one of his sons. Enjoy him.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

My new cockerel


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's lovely. Wonder how he would take that if he understood.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I love his coloring. Handsome bird !


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks he's crossed with a maran


----------

